

Ask HN: How many of you guys smoke weed? - x0ner

I doubt I will get a huge answer on this, but I am curious. I personally never got into the smoking scene and find the smell to be horrible. My brother on the other hand spent a good year or two smoking and what I felt to be acting dumb. His claim to fame was that many successful people he knew smoked. However, while he smoked he really didn't do much, wasn't productive and ultimately ended up having to "restart" school and his career.<p>When I find out that someone smokes I am usually surprised unless they fit the stereotypical hippie look, doesn't do much and spaces out in mid conversation. I just read through a different post where a couple people outlined their day to include pot and it got me thinking afterwards.<p>So HN:<p>Do you smoke? If you do, why and do you find it beneficial? If not, why and what do you think of those that do?
======
evo_9
I think you'd get more response with the yes/no vote which is at least
publicly anonymous.

Speaking of which, how does one initiate one of those yes/no vote posting
anyway? Do you need a certain level of karma? Or am I just missing it?

~~~
gexla
Right, and while we are at it, why don't we all post our "smoking a fat joint"
photos on Facebook.

------
hasenj
No, I don't. But then again, I don't drink either, so I'm definitely not
representative of HN.

~~~
x0ner
Was there some thread that discussed drinking too? I don't find myself
drinking much just because of my work out schedule. A glass of wine here and
there, but nothing to get me drunk.

~~~
thepumpkin1979
+1 same here.

